# Villager refusing to use a wreath?



## Licorice (May 24, 2020)

I’ve given all of my villagers a door decoration and all of them keep their decorations up. I’ve never had a villager remove theirs until now.

So I decided to give Plucky a shell wreath. She put it on her door for a single day and then removed it. I thought “Okay weird but no biggie.” I don’t have summer shells for the wreath because they’re out of season so I have to keep buying wreaths on nookazon. It got expensive quick.  I’ve been through 6 shell wreaths and she has removed all of them immediately. Then I tried giving her a different doorplate and she kept it. Is it possible for a villager to really hate a particular wreath? She’s also my last move in so my friendship isn’t as good with her. I don’t know if that’s relevant.


----------



## Jam86 (May 24, 2020)

this happened to me with a mushroom wreath and my sister with a shell wreath and it's probably a glitch but we don't bother with giving seasonal wreaths to villagers anymore because they always take it down 
it's pretty annoying and i don't know why they do it but i just give them regular flower wreaths now and keep the nice ones for my house


----------



## Aliya (May 24, 2020)

That’s a really weird glitch and so frustrating. I’ve never given my villagers anything besides the flower wreaths (currently making everyone blue rose wreaths), but I’d be so bummed if they took them down.

Maybe someone who gave their villagers Bunny Day wreaths could chime in since those are also seasonal?


----------



## daisyy (May 24, 2020)

i've experienced the same thing with the seasonal wreaths, i think maybe they only use them when in seasons?


----------



## rianne (May 24, 2020)

Aliya said:


> That’s a really weird glitch and so frustrating. I’ve never given my villagers anything besides the flower wreaths (currently making everyone blue rose wreaths), but I’d be so bummed if they took them down.
> 
> Maybe someone who gave their villagers Bunny Day wreaths could chime in since those are also seasonal?


Before I allowed her to move out, Gayle had a Bunny Day wreath and she never took it down.


----------



## cloudmask (May 24, 2020)

villagers have styles that they like. it applies to which gifted clothes they choose to wear and it seems to also apply to which door decorations they'll keep up. i think plucky is just coded to not like something about the shell wreath, whether it's the color or the style.


----------



## thisisausername (May 24, 2020)

Aliya said:


> That’s a really weird glitch and so frustrating. I’ve never given my villagers anything besides the flower wreaths (currently making everyone blue rose wreaths), but I’d be so bummed if they took them down.
> 
> Maybe someone who gave their villagers Bunny Day wreaths could chime in since those are also seasonal?


I gave Egbert the Bunny Day wreath (since he's a chicken lol) and he still has it up


----------



## dragonair (May 24, 2020)

daisyy said:


> i've experienced the same thing with the seasonal wreaths, i think maybe they only use them when in seasons?


Huh, this would make more sense! I gave Audie a shell wreath and she used it for a while but once I TT'd to Autumn I noticed she wasn't using it anymore. I thought it was because I gave Maple a doorplate and thought that only one villager could have a wreath/doorplate at a time.


----------



## Ilovemint (May 25, 2020)

SAME! I give Ruby shell wreath also and she wear it like 1 day...


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 25, 2020)

Well that’s disappointing...I was looking forward to giving June a shell wreath since her interior has shell furniture and she lives on the beach.


----------



## Altarium (May 25, 2020)

Don't know if this will help, but every time I've given my villagers wreaths it has been through sending them letters with the wreaths attached and they've yet to remove them. Skye has had her doorplate since the first week of April. (Don't know if you're gifting them the wreaths directly or sending them letters)


----------



## Le Ham (May 25, 2020)

Aliya said:


> That’s a really weird glitch and so frustrating. I’ve never given my villagers anything besides the flower wreaths (currently making everyone blue rose wreaths), but I’d be so bummed if they took them down.
> 
> Maybe someone who gave their villagers Bunny Day wreaths could chime in since those are also seasonal?


 Another Bunny Day wreath here, Ursala still has hers up. I don't know if it qualifies as her taste though - she likes red/orange, simple/cute. Cute maybe but Idk about red or orange lol. I think all the wreaths I've given my villagers were in-person gifts and none of them have removed theirs so far.


----------



## alpacalypse (May 25, 2020)

i’m interested in figuring out exactly why certain doorplates seem to be used while others get taken down o: if it helps, i’ve given elvis a crest doorplate and beau a mushroom wreath in person, and both of them are still using theirs.


----------



## Dewy (May 25, 2020)

Yeah, Marina removed the shell wreath too. I think it's a glitch, unfortunately


----------



## Mr.NotSoGrump (May 25, 2020)

Oh. I thought you were able to put with wreaths without them knowing. It makes sense that you cant cuz it's not your house.


----------

